# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Feed Hold trong mach3

## soncdt

E gặp vấn đề này mong a,e giúp đỡ.
e dùng mach3 USB bảng  R3.042.029. Khi nhấn nút Feed Hold thì chương trình không dừng ngay mà delay 1 thời gian sau mới dừng, khi nhấn cycle Start thì chương trình ko chạy lai được. a,e nào biết cách khắc phục xin giúp mình với

----------


## vusvus

Phần không dừng ngay thì ai đứng qua nhiều máy công nghiệp như e chắc là khó chịu nhất nhưng mà phải sống chung với lũ thôi bác, một số bác trên machsupport có nói là nếu tần số xung của bob cao thì thời gian delay sẽ giảm, còn chạy lại sau khi feed hold thì bấm feed hold rồi stop, muốn chạy lại thì run from here

----------


## anhcos

Mach3 mình hay ấn feed hold 2 lần liên tiếp, nó dừng ngay luôn.

----------


## haignition

Bấm feed hold các trục stop không lập tức nhưng sau đó bấm start chạy lại mà sao lại phải run from here ?

----------


## vusvus

> Bấm feed hold các trục stop không lập tức nhưng sau đó bấm start chạy lại mà sao lại phải run from here ?


Bấm feedhold rồi bấm stop ạ, e nghe các cụ trên machsupport nói vậy chứ chưa thử

----------


## nhatson

> Phần không dừng ngay thì ai đứng qua nhiều máy công nghiệp như e chắc là khó chịu nhất nhưng mà phải sống chung với lũ thôi bác, một số bác trên machsupport có nói là nếu tần số xung của bob cao thì thời gian delay sẽ giảm, còn chạy lại sau khi feed hold thì bấm feed hold rồi stop, muốn chạy lại thì run from here


cái này nó liên quan đến toàn bộ vòng lặp check nut của mach3 hơn ợ
bực bội thì đổi linuxcnc, linuxcnc ko bị vấn đề này  :Smile:

----------

vusvus

----------

